# Siamese Twin completed....pics and video



## deere_x475guy (Dec 30, 2007)

Well everyone I finally have it completed. What a feeling of satisfaction to get this cleaned up and running (I can't seem to quit grinning). I have had it running for almost 2 hours now (little pancake aircompressor seems happy enough). I am going to say it again I am sure glad I found this board. It gave me the motivation and knowledge I needed to get it completed. Later, once I get a boiler I will change the plastic tubing to copper and route the lines the same way I did the plastic.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful Bob!

Shall we assume an addiction is born? 

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 30, 2007)

Good job, Bob.

It sounds good when it's running too.

Kenny


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet, I like to see them fire up full blast RPM like at the end of the video and roll wide open. Thats the fun part. Thats a fine machine. I look forward to seeing your next creation.

I would be building engines if people would stop bringing me job shop work like pulleys and jigs to build. Im making money but not too much. I want to get back to making engines.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 30, 2007)

Great job, Bob. Sweet running engine and it looks great!

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 30, 2007)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Beautiful Bob!
> 
> Shall we assume an addiction is born?
> 
> Rick



Rick you know it! Now I want to build a dedicated air supply just to run the engine (s). ;D ;D.

I sent David Goodfellow a thank you email and some pics with the link to the video...and BTW I mentioned the board.

I am thinking a vertical twin incorporating some gears for the valves. ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 30, 2007)

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> Good job, Bob.
> 
> It sounds good when it's running too.
> 
> Kenny



Thank you Kenny! The sound it makes while it's just chugging over is pretty soothing...))


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 30, 2007)

Mike and Chuck thank you..))..

Mike, luckily I am finally getting time to settle back into my shop and build stuff like this. The last 3 years have been crazy but the log home is pretty much completed now. 

Chuck can't wait to see your's running. It's comming along nicely.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 30, 2007)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Mike and Chuck thank you..))..
> 
> Mike, luckily I am finally getting time to settle back into my shop and build stuff like this. The last 3 years have been crazy but the log home is pretty much completed now.
> 
> Chuck can't wait to see your's running. It's comming along nicely.



feel free to post pictures of the log home in the break room, a home made house is an old dream of mine. I woulds love to see it from dirt floor to standing home.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 30, 2007)

Bob

Looks good!

Eric


----------



## gary55ford (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi I'm a new member, can you tell me where i can get the plans for the thin? I've tried to log on to hobbysteam.com but can't connect to their web site


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Bob,
Nice engine ;D. I enjoyed the video. You are convincing me to take on this engine for my next project.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## shred (Dec 30, 2007)

The plans are on Dave Goodfellow's site. http://www.davegoodfellow.com/metalworking.html

If you build one of his plans, send him a note and picture. He's not been able to do much machining lately, so really likes to see others builds.


----------



## gary55ford (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info I'm going to try this one . Iv built a few others so far


----------



## jpowersny2 (Dec 30, 2007)

That's awesome! I can't wait to have a running engine!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 30, 2007)

Gary welcome to the board and it looks like Shred got you taken care of with the link. It's a real thrill to sit watch and listen to this thing chuging along.

Thanks everyone for you kind words. Now to decide on the next one..))))


----------



## Cedge (Dec 30, 2007)

Way to go Bob!!
There aren't many feelings as good as seeing new metal run and knowing you are the reason it does.

Steve


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 30, 2007)

That is a great running engine:O) With all those flat surfaces, it screams "Jeweling". You should try it. It's really easy. 

Wes


----------



## wareagle (Dec 31, 2007)

*deere*, that is a great model you have there. The workmanship looks great, it runs great, and as the others have said, it sounds awesome. Thanks for sharing with us. I think we all get that bit of "when it first starts" excitement when a new engine is posted.


----------

